# good news



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The high court in Egypt has ordered the government to abolish police units at university campuses.

The court rejected a government appeal against an earlier ruling which declared the permanent deployment of police on campuses unconstitutional.

Rights groups have long criticised the presence of police on campuses, saying its sole purpose was to prevent students from engaging in politics.

The case was brought against the government by a group of professors.

They have long campaigned for the independence of academic institutions and are part of a broad coalition of activists in opposition to the authoritarian rule of President Hosni Mubarak, who has been in power for 29 years.

The presence of police at universities is often used to suppress political protests organised by students affiliated to the opposition Muslim Brotherhood and other leftist groups.

The police control access to the campus and can deny entry to visitors and the media.

The court ruling is final, but the government may still use emergency powers, as it has done in the past, to circumvent the law.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey your back hope you had a nice time we need some photos now! 

You just know however that like magic Mubarak at every election get's voted back into power and when he is gone it will be his son 

I saw his smiling face posters almost everywhere in Egypt, there are even a few on the road towards Sharm airport


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, I’m not that thrilled about the decision..............

Let’s see, with the security guys in there, few people – mainly the Islamic brotherhood people - could not protest against Israel or gather to call to go fight in Palestine or Iraq just to kill the “Enemies of God” and the rest of the blah blah blah..............

Now if the security guys are gone, I wouldn’t even wanna imagine what would happen to a student in his break between classes eating something that’s got an Western brand name (Ho hos, Twinkies, or even a Kit Kat bar may be?!), or drinking PEPSI!!!!! Or let’s assume that a student is sitting revising something with his classmate, which happens to be a female (I won’t even assume that they’re a couple! You all know how Arabs are when the “unmarried couple” thing comes up!) And I won’t even assume that the female classmate is not covering her head! Seriously! I don’t wanna imagine what would happen! Cause it will be a mess! Specially with the ever-growing number of students who think they're everyone’s parent!

I’m not against the freedom thing in here, but I’m against the abuse of freedom...........Which is happening already, but will DEFINITELY happen more often if the guards left.......After all, it was proved in many – and different – ways that the majority of the Egyptian population fear the “law” more than they respect anything else (Including people’s lives!), or in the Egyptian way, “Nas tkhaf matekhtisheesh!” 

But on the other hand, I am thrilled for the way they'll use to go around the court's decision though, hope they do surprise me this time, cause it's getting really boring and lame......:lol:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> Hey your back hope you had a nice time we need some photos now!
> 
> You just know however that like magic Mubarak at every election get's voted back into power and when he is gone it will be his son
> 
> I saw his smiling face posters almost everywhere in Egypt, there are even a few on the road towards Sharm airport




Lol photos of me in my abbaya... I got off the plane went to the place I was supposed to go to, delivered my package had a cup of tea and went straight back to the plane...

Maiden


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Well, I’m not that thrilled about the decision..............
> 
> Let’s see, with the security guys in there, few people – mainly the Islamic brotherhood people - could not protest against Israel or gather to call to go fight in Palestine or Iraq just to kill the “Enemies of God” and the rest of the blah blah blah..............
> 
> ...


Have to say that I lean more towards DEADGUY's opinion here...
If it goes through, the Uni's and colleges will have to put in their own, private security guards...
I think that, as usual, we will see a very small but vocal, and more likely violent minority trying to force their will on the more peaceful majority...
I hope not, but........


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whiskey96 said:


> Have to say that I lean more towards DEADGUY's opinion here...
> If it goes through, the Uni's and colleges will have to put in their own, private security guards...
> I think that, as usual, we will see a very small but vocal, and more likely violent minority trying to force their will on the more peaceful majority...
> I hope not, but........



To be honest I don;t see it happening..


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

doesn't MS sound like a james bond movie .... "delivered my package had a cup of tea and went straight back to the plane" the only part missing from the movie is the fooling around with the stewardess.. 

On a more serious note, I am not sure about the whole police going offcampus being necessarily good news. Clearly, there are tons of disadvantages, but there are some advantages. I never even realized the whole female/male issue that DG mentioned, but I do know that educational institutions are the breeding grounds of future thinkers and given that fundamentalists have infiltrated the universities, it will quite quickly pollute the thoughts of the youngsters furthering the divide between the west and Egypt.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MensEtManus said:


> doesn't MS sound like a james bond movie .... "delivered my package had a cup of tea and went straight back to the plane" the only part missing from the movie is the fooling around with the stewardess..
> 
> On a more serious note, I am not sure about the whole police going offcampus being necessarily good news. Clearly, there are tons of disadvantages, but there are some advantages. I never even realized the whole female/male issue that DG mentioned, but I do know that educational institutions are the breeding grounds of future thinkers and given that fundamentalists have infiltrated the universities, it will quite quickly pollute the thoughts of the youngsters furthering the divide between the west and Egypt.




I didn't get offered a martini either lol


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol photos of me in my abbaya... I got off the plane went to the place I was supposed to go to, delivered my package had a cup of tea and went straight back to the plane...
> 
> Maiden


I am scared now to upset you...just in case I end up in the diplomatic bag


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

For the foods/snacks etc, it’s not just in universities’ cafeterias where you see people avoiding anything with a Western brand name..........But when it’s inside a college you see how some over react about it!

As for what I’ve mentioned about universities, I been talking about the public universities, not the AUC, BUE or the GUC or any other private university.

The male/female’s thing, the first thing some of the staff members in many local universities in here say in their first lecture/class is “Keep the group of benches near the door for the female students and the other side for male students!” And if the number of female students wasn’t that big, then they decide to assign a few benches for the females, usually the first few benches at the front then leave at least couple of benches to be unused, and then males should be seated!! Sounds so stupid I know but it's been happening for a long while now, and it's still happening!!!

So imagine a STAFF member doing that.........What you think one of those stupid kids would do if he saw a guy and a girl “mixing” in public........? I got examples that I’ve personally witnessed but it just disgusts me to see this sh!t happening in the 21 century!!!! 

As for the dress code, I won’t even talk about what happens to the female students that don’t cover their heads if someone decided to give himself/herself the right to be the judge on what they’re wearing!!! 

Now all this and more is happening with the guards in there, so the way I see it?! The guards need to be there, at least to keep those idiots busy being worried about the guards


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

When I am in Egypt or even England I avoid anything with a western brand name as it's usually some cheap junk food full of sugar or fat so I encourage people to avoid it where possible; even here in the UK we get our food from the market or pay extra and get it from a Middle Eastern shop but do pop into Tesco for essential items

I will be glad when I am away from western influence and stay away from it where possible


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Horus said:


> When I am in Egypt or even England I avoid anything with a western brand name as it's usually some cheap junk food full of sugar or fat so I encourage people to avoid it where possible; even here in the UK we get our food from the market or pay extra and get it from a Middle Eastern shop but do pop into Tesco for essential items
> 
> I will be glad when I am away from western influence and stay away from it where possible


If you're introduced to the "reasons" why those idiots avoid Western products I think you'd buy the Western stuff on purpose just to p!$$ those idiots off......:lol:


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> If you're introduced to the "reasons" why those idiots avoid Western products I think you'd buy the Western stuff on purpose just to p!$$ those idiots off......:lol:


I don't get into political debates but there are other reasons why I don't buy American products and I did a few backspace delete before pressing submit


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Horus said:


> I don't get into political debates but there are other reasons why I don't buy American products and I did a few backspace delete before pressing submit


Horus--what brand of computer are you typing this message on?


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

txlstewart said:


> Horus--what brand of computer are you typing this message on?


I have a Fujitsu Laptop bought in Dubai at Sharaf DG Duty Free


----------

